# 1935 Colson Update



## elginkid (May 13, 2011)

FordSnake, I am deeply indebted to you for the CLR tip!  I sat on the Colson the other night, and thought it had a quite comfortable stance, unusually so for a 1930s bike (as they tend to be made for kids).  Turns out, it has a 20" frame.  That fits my longer legs much better than the Elgin.  Today I threw on the rims from the 1936 fleet, which thanks to some CLR turned out beautifully, and did a spot test on the rear fender.  Then I cruised it around the block.  It might be my new favorite bike.  Still need to rebuild the hubs though.  The original front hub has a concave shape to it though.  Not sure what it is.


----------



## Talewinds (May 13, 2011)

That's a cool looking old bike, perfect patina.
 Now go mow the lawn


----------



## elginkid (May 13, 2011)

We've finally had a couple of days without rain, so I was going to do it this evening when it was cooler.  But less than two hours after this picture was taken, we're having a massive downpour, and thunderstorm.  I figured someone would comment on the ghetto steps, rather than the lawn!


----------



## irene_crystal (May 13, 2011)

Commented on this or RRB, but this is gorgeous!


----------



## Talewinds (May 13, 2011)

elginkid said:


> ...I figured someone would comment on the ghetto steps, rather than the lawn!




 I too know the perils of living in an ancient house....


----------



## elginkid (May 13, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/majesticdecadence/3764542326/

This is the 17k ghetto a couple of years ago.  Thank goodness those out of control bushes are gone at least.  It's hood, but it's home!


----------



## slick (May 13, 2011)

$17K for that house? I live in the wrong state! That house is awesome!! I love your neighborhood. Very envious. You need to take a few photos of your bike on the porch in the evening like that one picture. Btw great bike too! I love Colsons.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 13, 2011)

Rear fender braces may be a bit too long?


----------



## popawheelie (May 15, 2011)

What an impressive spring seat it has. Those look great old, and superb restored.


----------



## fatbike (May 15, 2011)

Colson made big ridable bicycles. I can say I really enjoy them. Really nice bike. I'm working my down to the earlier years. Just picked up a 1936 tall framed 20" Imperial. Has the same saddle, crank and trusses as yours does. I just need to find a set of those bars in either a scout or crossbar like yours. You have a very nice ride and thanks for sharing.


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2011)

Are you sure the bike is comfortable?Looking at the height of the front of the saddle makes me wonder.LOL


----------



## elginkid (May 15, 2011)

Fatbike, did you post pictures of your Colson?  I'd love to see it.  And Vince, it's actually not that bad.  I was concerned when too when I pulled off the seat cover.  Because of the riding position, you kind of settle back down onto the springy back part.  It could stand a little more cushioning though, as the stuffing is a bit thin now.


----------



## fatbike (May 15, 2011)

Heres a pic of the sellers previous post. I have a tank for it as well. I will take proper photos later. In 36 Colson frame styles changed to the more cruiser style we all know well. More streamline. Getting out of the turn of the century design.


----------

